# Celebs wearing miniskirt (and minidress) part 16 (136 HQ)



## DR_FIKA (14 Nov. 2009)

Credits to the original poster



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​

Too large for imagevenue









All the pics in one zip







http://rapidshare.com/files/306841400/Celebs_Wearing_Miniskirt_Special_16.zip


----------



## stone47 (14 Nov. 2009)

Fantastische Bilder, danke...danke


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2009)

:thx: dir für den schönen Mix hübscher Frauen :thumbup:


----------



## Tokko (14 Nov. 2009)

Besten Dank für die hübschen Mädels.


----------



## astra1111 (4 Dez. 2009)

einfach heiß vieken dank


----------



## koftus89 (1 Okt. 2012)

danke sehr.


----------

